# Toe Pain



## Gene Pun (Mar 27, 2015)

My sister has arthritis in her toe probably from an old injury. Since I had such good results in getting rid of my knee pain with just one sting, she would like to try it on her toe. I have heard that stinging extremities does not always work very well. Any suggestions, comments. Thanks


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

extremities can swell quite a bit. Don't do the test sting on the toe to test for an allergic response, but if she's prepared to possibly have her foot swell so much that she can't get a shoe on, then go ahead with the full sting to the toe if she doesn't have an adverse reaction to the test sting after 5 min. Some people swell a lot, others do not.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

she might have GOUT IN HER TOE --don't think sting will help


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, a really painful toe tends to be gout. Cherries and cherry juice will do a lot more good than a sting... I'm not an apitherapist, so take this with a grain of salt, but my experience with stings and sore joints would be that a sting doesn't have to be on the joint to give me some relief. A sting anywhere seems to do that. Stinging the actual joint that hurts seems like a bad idea to me... Maybe in the vicinity, like on the ankle or the foot, but not the toe. That way it will bring blood to the general area without exacerbating the place that is already swollen and in pain...


----------



## Gene Pun (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. I am a retired nurse so I am familiar with what gout is and this is not gout. What I was wondering is if I should sting the toe or close to the area and not directly on the toe. My sister is a teacher so I plan to give her a sting after school is out so it would be the middle of May. My first inclination is to giv0e her a sting above the toe and see what response we get. If anyone has any ideas let me know and I will keep you posted when she recieves her first treatment.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to suggest giving a muscle sting in the calf or in the upper arm to start out with. This would be better to see how your friend's reaction to stings are, and may just do the trick with helping the toe pain too. Muscle stings help me with nerve and joint pains, Myofascia and Sciatic Nerve pain from past injuries. For me, muscle stings give less pain reaction to the sting than when I get stung in places that are mostly bone covered with skin, like toes and knuckles and top sides of fingers. If you give a toe sting, start out with the muscle part under the toe, instead of on top of the toe or right in the joint. A toe sting might hamper a person's mobility, so a muscle sting in the calf or upper arm would be safer, at least to start out with. I am not a doctor or medical industry person in any way, just relating what I've found with my own Bee Sting Therapy over the years.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Ray is correct when he says to avoid stinging the toe first thing due to swelling. An apitherapist would suggest stings in the leg and working gradually down to the toe over time. A person needs to get used to venom so the swelling and itching is not so bad. You have time between now and when school is out before stinging the toe. Also, as Ray said stings in other areas will somewhat benefit the toe.

Some areas are more painful to stings than others. Ice prior to stinging an area really helps take the punch out of a sting. Ice it, dry it and then sting. Make sure there is no allergy by doing a test sting.

Drink a little apple cider vinegar and water too everyday for the arthritis.

I am not a doctor, either. Just sharing what I have come across or experienced.


----------

